# Selection Board?



## sparkss18 (8 Apr 2014)

Can any one provide details as to when the next Selection Board will be? 
I have been merit listed as of March 30th for DEO Pilot. I know the last selection was on the 18th of March and had many DEO Pilots selected, but I would appreciate information about when the NEXT selection will be?


----------



## KerryBlue (8 Apr 2014)

April 21st is I believe when the next round of selections is to be done.


----------



## sparkss18 (8 Apr 2014)

Awesome, Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jayjaycf (8 Apr 2014)

I would call my CFRC to check that, I am pretty sure DAA said couple weeks ago april 21 was NCM selection I may be mistaken though.


----------



## sparkss18 (8 Apr 2014)

My current CFRC doesn't seem to have any answers for me about Selections at all. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## powerrussia (8 Apr 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> April 21st is I believe when the next round of selections is to be done.



At ACS they said they are running them every 6 months. The one that I was selected on was in February 2014.. so if nothing was changed itll be another couple of months before the next pilot selection board sits.

Although, she did tell us that she is pushing for more frequent ones. Not sure if that has gone through.


----------



## sparkss18 (9 Apr 2014)

If anyone coming out of Air Crew Selection in April 2014 has a more definitive answer regarding DEO Pilot Selection, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Mab163 (10 Apr 2014)

sparkss18 said:
			
		

> If anyone coming out of Air Crew Selection in April 2014 has a more definitive answer regarding DEO Pilot Selection, please let me know. Thanks



I went to ASC in March and I'm waiting for an offer too. My CFRC doesn't know when is the next selection board. According to DAA, next pilot selection will take place in July. However, some required selections could very well take place if there are openings available that need to be filled.

Good luck!


----------



## petercushing (16 Apr 2014)

.


----------



## Mab163 (16 Apr 2014)

Does anyone have any update?


----------



## sparkss18 (3 May 2014)

Still waiting on DEO Pilot selection dates? Anyone have any confirmed answers as to when this Selection will be?


----------



## Mab163 (29 May 2014)

sparkss18 said:
			
		

> Still waiting on DEO Pilot selection dates? Anyone have any confirmed answers as to when this Selection will be?



I tried to obtain the information but looks like RC doesn't share this information any more... Maybe DAA will be able to provide an answer.

Also, does anyone have problem to receive the air factor? I went to ASC in late March and I don't have my air factor yet. Two months of waiting... I'm anxious to receive the results.


----------



## DAA (29 May 2014)

sparkss18 said:
			
		

> Still waiting on DEO Pilot selection dates? Anyone have any confirmed answers as to when this Selection will be?



23 Jul and then 17 Nov.  Same dates for "ALL" DEO Occupations with positions remaining.


----------



## BlueShield (17 Jun 2014)

i guess no chance for me on 23 July....since it's already 17 June...


----------



## Mab163 (17 Jun 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> 23 Jul and then 17 Nov.  Same dates for "ALL" DEO Occupations with positions remaining.



I heard from my RC that the next selection for DEO will take place last week of June. Is it true?


----------



## Househouse (19 Jun 2014)

By piecing together several tidbits of information I have devised a working hypothesis that a DEO selection board IS taking place in the last week of June. To start, I point out Mab163’s post that his RC said the next selection for DEO will take place in the last week of June, which is June 23rd to June 27th (or possible June 30th to July 4th). This ties in with other rumours on this forum about selection boards on June 23rd for a variety of trades. Anyone who scrolls up will see that DAA posted “23 Jul” (July 23rd) which is a Wednesday, while June 23rd is a Monday, which would seem a more likely day to start a selection board on. Possibly a typo on the part of DAA, although admittedly this is a weak point. Finally, a friend of a friend who is switching trades from MARS claims that the selection board for his new trade (which I assume is another Officer trade) is within the next two weeks. 

This of course is just an educated guess based on rumours and hunches, but hopefully others who read will be able to dispute or support my theory with additional rumours or even better, facts.


----------



## DAA (20 Jun 2014)

Househouse said:
			
		

> Possibly a typo on the part of DAA, although admittedly this is a weak point. Finally, a friend of a friend who is switching trades from MARS claims that the selection board for his new trade (which I assume is another Officer trade) is within the next two weeks.
> 
> This of course is just an educated guess based on rumours and hunches, but hopefully others who read will be able to dispute or support my theory with additional rumours or even better, facts.



Not a typo on my part but then again, everything is subject to change.  The end of this month would make more sense though.......


----------



## Molloy (20 Jun 2014)

Well I was at the Toronto RC today, and was informed that Pilot and ACSO selections would be happening at the end of July... so there's that.


----------



## ace1125 (20 Jun 2014)

So I was wondering...

How does the selection board work? When I completed my medical and interview a short while ago the career councillor at my local CFRC said they are hiring 100 combat engineers. For arguments sake lets say they select combat engineers today, would they fill all 100 positions? Or is it just as likely they'll give out 20 positions as it is for them to give out all 100? 

Thanks


----------



## KerryBlue (20 Jun 2014)

ace1125 said:
			
		

> So I was wondering...
> 
> How does the selection board work? When I completed my medical and interview a short while ago the career councillor at my local CFRC said they are hiring 100 combat engineers. For arguments sake lets say they select combat engineers today, would they fill all 100 positions? Or is it just as likely they'll give out 20 positions as it is for them to give out all 100?
> 
> Thanks




Well first your file has to go to Ottawa and the medical results be cleared by the Recruit Medical Officer(RMO). Once that is doe your file will come back with either fit or an unfit decision, and if you are fit you should be placed on the merit list. The merit list is a list of people who have gone through the process and their Military Potential score(CFAT+Interview Score) is shown their. When a selection board sits they have a certain number of spots on BMQ allocated for trades. 

So no they don't give out all 100 spots at once(btw I think the number is close to 150 then 100). There are 60 spots on a BMQ course, and they tend to fill them with a mix of trades. So they could give out anywhere from 1-60 spots at a selection board, but they tend not to do the full BMQ of 1 trade choice.


----------



## ace1125 (20 Jun 2014)

Okay, thanks a lot for the response.


----------



## stayfrosty (20 Jun 2014)

So I just got back from my interview.. passed!! 

It was pretty easy actually, nothing to worry about if you haven't done one yet. 

I am approved for my 3 trade choices (ACISS/SuppTech/CommsRsch), so now I have to wait for my medical fitness and the dreaded reference check.. 
I heard from my interviewer that for all 3 of those trades there is a selection board scheduled for MONDAY 23 June, but I won't be making that one... Good luck to anyone else who might be waiting!

FYI... (from  my RC)... there is NO selection board SCHEDULED for Communicator Research Operator beyond 23 Jun, and the next scheduled selection board for ACISS and Supply Tech isn't until 3 NOVEMBER!... (unless another gets added to the calendar)... so now I have a nice wait ahead of me. 

Good thing I have lots of other stuff to keep my mind off the waiting!


----------



## Mab163 (20 Jun 2014)

Molloy said:
			
		

> Well I was at the Toronto RC today, and was informed that Pilot and ACSO selections would be happening at the end of July... so there's that.



Funny to see how everyone heard different things about the next Pilot / ACSO selection.


----------



## sparkss18 (2 Jul 2014)

Received Offer today so Selection was completed end of June. Goodluck to All!


----------



## Bowen (2 Jul 2014)

Do the officer VOT selection boards happen with the DEO selection boards? Trying to switch to ACSO and I was told the selection board would happen in July (no specifics). The above post makes me feel hopeful that I'll hear soon, but I'm not 100% on how the VOT selection boards play with the other types of selection boards.

Cheers.


----------



## halifamous (3 Jul 2014)

sparkss18 said:
			
		

> Received Offer today so Selection was completed end of June. Goodluck to All!



congrats on the offer! Did you get your basic date yet?


----------



## Molloy (17 Jul 2014)

Just got the offer today for Pilot! BMOQ starts August 23rd!


----------



## Mab163 (22 Jul 2014)

Molloy said:
			
		

> Just got the offer today for Pilot! BMOQ starts August 23rd!



Congrats man! Good luck at BMOQ!


----------



## Gunshark (15 Aug 2014)

Do we have any cases of pilot applicants here who were merit listed but not picked up at the first round of selections? Would be curious to hear your experiences.


----------

